
SwiftUI 2 code examples for every new View and modifier - airolownes
https://medium.com/better-programming/swiftui-views-and-controls-the-swift-2-documentation-youve-been-waiting-for-dfa32cba24f3
======
airolownes
15+ new & updated controls, 30+ modifiers. Everything that changed at WWDC20
for iOS 14, iPadOS 14, WatchOS 7, and MacOS Big Sur. Swift code examples for
making iOS apps.

~~~
kine
This is really helpful, thank you!

